# Tent comparison questions



## nopeda (Mar 27, 2020)

Does anyone have experience with these two 4 season 2 person tents? Whether or not having experience with these particular tents do you feel the difference in price is justified by a similar difference in quality? From my inexperienced position it looks like the Geertop 4 season 2 person tent might be of a heavier more robust material than the Flytop 4 season 2 person tent which looks again from my ignorant position to be of pretty much the same design. The difference in price certainly is significant, but is the difference in quality also as significant as the difference in price?

Thank you for any help!

David
Maine, USA


----------



## billingsroofing (Jul 2, 2020)

A good tent is worth the extra money!
www.billingsroofingpros.com


----------

